
Show HN: Empirical – A framework for computational experiments - alantrrs
https://github.com/empiricalci/emp
======
alantrrs
I built Empirical to address 2 major inefficiencies slowing down modern
science: discovery and reproducibility of experiments.

I'd be happy to answer any questions.

~~~
elyase
Great work! A question: how do we scale the computations? I know how long my
experiments normally take on a 40 core PC. How long will it take and how much
will it cost if I use Empirical?

~~~
alantrrs
Thanks! Currently we're focusing on single host experiments. We provide an
open source client for you to run the experiments on your own hardware, so
it's free. The use of the platform is also free for open source.

At some point in the future, once we gather more feedback we'll let you to run
the experiments on our servers for a fee.

